# Can I add Dextrose ???



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hi all, I add Dextrose to my whey protein with Glut' for a pwo shake. As I am on a bulking diet I have about 2 sometimes shakes a day, just whey protein, oats and fruit made with milk. Would it be OK to add Dextrose to them shakes for more calories???

Cheers


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Fast carbs aren't the extra kind of calories you want to be adding. They will just make you fat. Add some olive oil or peanut butter to your shake to add calories.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Add dextrose to postWO to raise your glycogen levals and give you an insulin spike that dilivers protien to your muscles.

at least i think thats how it works lol!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Fast carbs aren't the extra kind of calories you want to be adding. They will just make you fat. Add some olive oil or peanut butter to your shake to add calories.


Thanks mate, how many more cals would the olive oil be adding and any more suggestions would be welcome other than peanut butter, sorry hate the stuff. Could I grind up peanuts maybe??


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

A tablespoon of olive oil is about 100kcal I think.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

There are loads of different kind of nuts with good fats in them, don't worry if you don't like peanuts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Post/Pre workout yes.

Otherwise I wouldnt bother.

If you want extra calories in your shakes add some extra virgin olive oil, 10-15ml


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Fast carbs aren't the extra kind of calories you want to be adding. They will just make you fat. Add some olive oil or peanut butter to your shake to add calories.


Which gives you no insulin spike whatsoever.

I take dextrose pwo, seperate from my whey/bcaa shake though.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Which gives you no insulin spike whatsoever.
> 
> I take dextrose pwo, seperate from my whey/bcaa shake though.


He wasn't asking if he should have dextrose with his PWO shake, he already does, and probably knows why. He asked if he should add it into his other shakes for some extra calories.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahh I see, fair enough. Rtfq lol.


----------

